# Treatment for inhaling black walnut sawdust



## CueballRosendaul (Jul 16, 2012)

So apparently I wasn't careful enough with my dust collection and dust mask when making an end grain BW cutting board a couple weeks ago. I know all the rules and rhetoric about the danger, but has anyone ever had a respiratory response and found relief?

I had the awful fatigue for several days and now I have a nagging cough that cough syrup has only a minor effect on. I've taken some allergy tablets, but since I'm already exposed, it doesn't seem to do too much. I'm going to go get some allergy nose spray and see if that will help, but I almost think an asthma inhaler might do me some good (even though I don't have asthma or any other such conditions).

Anyone have suggested treatments before I go to the Dr.?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't, I think you should get to the Doc ASAP.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I had a reaction to white oak earlier last week that I'm still getting over. I didn't see the doctor, but it seems to be clearing up a bit more every day. Just gotta remember to wear my respirator even for only a couple cuts (like this time was).


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Hello Matt, sorry to hear about your situation. I had a run in with walnut many years ago, I had planed some thick stock and walked through the shavings and burned the dust in my wood stove, the smell was great. Three days later the symptoms started, my skin, where it was exposed, legs and arms, had swollen to three times normal and turned a deep purple. The wood I had planed down was butternut, in the walnut family, and it took 3 different doctors before I found one who knew wood allergies and reactions. I may not remember the exact spelling but this is what I found back then. If you go into the forest and locate a walnut tree, you will see that at the base of the tree there is no vegetation growing for a ten foot area. The walnut tree has a chemical make up in it that it puts out to protect itself from weeds and such, this is what you have ingested through the dust. It's not wise to attempt to self medicate at this point, you should get to a doctor and tell him you are having a reaction to the wood. It took me 29 days and three different medications to get it out of my system, very irritating. I believe the chemical is called lubna, pronounced 'looo b na'. Hope you get relief soon, take care, Clarkie.


----------



## CueballRosendaul (Jul 16, 2012)

The chemical is juglone. I did read someone else's posts that said it took 2-3 weeks to clear up.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I am mildly sensitive to Walnut, I don't sand and have very good dust collection on my machines.But I still have to be careful.
I worked a slab of Bulbinga once and only once. I just wanted to die the itching and swollen eye lids was horrible.Three vists to the My doctor and prednisone was the only thing to stop the itching.
Hope you get better soon.Try some benedryl if ya cannot get to your doc soon enough.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Please….if you think this is from the walnut, go see a doctor.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh my…even if not the walnut, a Dr visit might be wise.


----------



## CueballRosendaul (Jul 16, 2012)

It may be bronchitis. Will see what the week holds and make an appt for the end of the week.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I do not recommend seeking medical advice from LJs or help with blind dovetails from WebMD. I think that you should see a doctor sooner rather than later.

I wish you all the best!


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Walnut trees will poison horses. Get thee to an MD … *now* ...

M


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Matt (aka Cueball):

Sorry to hear about the respiratory problem. I have had similar issues from time to time for years. I try my best to use good dust control on all of my machines including my ROS and wear a mask when I am stirring up dust. Unfortunately, the dust is there and it lingers on every surface. It is really hard to keep every surface spotless so that you do not need any protection if you are very sensitive. I have been suffering from a minor respiratory issue for a few weeks and I have gone over and over everything I have done in the shop to try to eliminate that as a cause.

A good resource for the toxicity of various species of wood is wood-database.com. They have a section on toxicity.

I agree that you should seek medical evaluation. However I would echo the thoughts of others that not all physicians are knowledgable regarding wood toxicity issues. Many years ago I had a bad rash on my hands and I went to a dermatologist for an evaluation. When I asked if it might be a reaction to some of the wood I was working with I got a totally blank stare. When I returned home I printed out several articles on wood toxicity in general and contact toxicity specifically and mailed the package to the Doc. Never went back.

Don't rush in to using a steroid inhaler. They are fantastic at adressing the problems for those who really need them, but it might be like throwing a bomb at a small problem. These are VERY potent drugs and there are numerous side effects. Potentially lifesaving for those who need them, but not a good idea for those with lesser problems that can be addressed with less aggressive therapy.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah, seeking medical advice on a woodworking website is not something I would recommend. Go to the doctor ASAP (you should have already gone). I would absolutely ignore all of the advice given to you. Only a medical doctor should be giving aid, not woodworkers. I got it, some docs might not know all the species of wood and their potential hazards, but a doc is damn sure more knowledgeable about medical care than any woodworking blogger (unless they are also a doctor).

Good luck, I hope you find some (real) help.


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Clarkie…<<<<<<< not a real doctor, but I did stay at a motel 6 once


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Because the thousands of woodworkers on this site have never dealt with respiratory problems… You should see a dr.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Clarkie…<<<<<<< not a real doctor, but I did stay at a motel 6 once
> 
> - Clarkie


ROFLMAO


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Review/revise your dust mask equipment. If its one of those paper masks, not good enough you need a respirator.

No one can tell whether you need a DR or not you know your own body the choice is yours.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

My guess is that your fatigue is probably due to the fact that you are working harder to breathe, and even with that, the volume of air you're breathing in, and consequently oxygen level, has decreased. Dust and allergens don't necessarily cause, but can increase your risk of acute bronchitis. So, there is a chance that inhaling the dust from your lumber started the ball rolling, and that the allergy medication now has limited affect because perhaps the allergic reaction is no longer the primary problem. If I were in your shoes, I'd be heading to the walk-in, due to the excessive fatigue and mild respiratory symptoms. Or wait it out a day or so. The fact that you've started this thread indicates that you don't believe this is a routine cough/cold. My co-pay is $10, I'd say that's worth the price of having a doctor assess your respirations and your other signs/symptoms and try to determine what's going on, and possibly get treatment (perhaps antibiotics or as you stated, an inhaled bronchodilator) started if it's indicated. It doesn't sound like you're going to die if you don't go to the doctor, but you might just prolong your discomfort.

I'm not a doctor, or even close, but know enough to know not to try to assess someone over the internet. The worst that can happen is your doctor says to give it a few more days, or you're out a few bucks (unless your copay is ridiculous).


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

I have dealt with walnut dust on a regular basis and never had symptoms as severe or last as long. Different people react differently to each species. I would consult a DR. to make sure you are o.k. and then either avoid that species or use a full face mask when sanding to avoid the dust. Good dust collection will help as well as learning techniques for woodworking that don't produce dust, but rather shavings. Best of luck and a speedy recovery.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I wish people weren't so prejudiced about seeking non-professional medical advice. When I was a high school teacher, I got all my medical advice from the faculty room, and it served me well.


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

The one thing you probably WONT see here is something like this:

"I was suffering from wood dust allergy, and my Dr. gave me a prescription for xyzroxine, and, problem solved."

Because Dr.s are clueless, and the drug companies make more money coming up with side-effect inducing treatments for ED than they would for solving wood allergies.

I too would seek advice from a medical expert…if only such a thing existed.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I had a sinus infection after doing a lot of sanding in my shop. I went to my doctor who gave me a nose spray and antibiotic. After about a week, the infection was gone.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

If you can get a C-pap machine, you can mix wood glue with water, rather than just straight water. After a week or so, you should be able to get a good enough piece of walnut to turn. At the very least, it should glue most the fibers together and make the walnut more easily removed.

See, it really was a good idea to ask us for suggestions.

Meanwhile, thanks for the [debatibly] subtle reminder.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

The older we get, the more allergies we seem to get. Heal up quick. Work safe


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> I wish people weren t so prejudiced about seeking non-professional medical advice. When I was a high school teacher, I got all my medical advice from the faculty room, and it served me well.
> 
> - runswithscissors


I don't think people are saying that he should never seek non-professional advice, but for his current condition, non-medical advice doesn't seem as logical as getting a professional checkup. One of the problems of seeking non-professional advice in a situation like this is that many people have probably had some symptoms like he is having, but these symptoms can be indicative of a number of different conditions. Additionally, there's no way to assess his signs over an internet forum. He may tell us his symptoms, but that only paints a portion of the overall picture. This doesn't sound like a case of the sniffles, and it doesn't sound like a true respiratory emergency either. What it does sound like is something that would be best assessed by someone who is trained to do so, and can actually observe his signs, run some tests, etc. It could be nothing, or it could be something that gets worse if you put off treating it. I don't understand why you wouldn't want to find out sooner rather than later.

Over Christmas break, my sister had a horrible cough, fatigue, and was exhibiting signs of respiratory issues. My brother-in-law (EMT) and myself (OEC) both looked at her and told her she needed to see a doctor. He'd already been telling her to go for days. She refused and put it off another two days. When she finally went, she was diagnosed with pneumonia and it took her over a month to fully recover. Had she not been so stubborn, and gone earlier, it wouldn't have been anywhere near as bad.

Again, not saying it's anything major, but in my opinion, excessive fatigue + respiratory distress = doctor's visit.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

There, certainly, is a time for both approaches.

I've researched things via the Net, brought the information to my doctor, only to have him say "nah." However, I insisted on the test and it turned out I was right. Another doctor ignored me and, as a result, I now have a permanent injury.

In short, take this information to your doctor (maybe not the C-Pap machine advice I gave earlier) and, perhaps, save him/her some footwork, or give some directions to go for information. Too, if a doctor thinks he/she knows so much about your body and condition he/she does not have to consider information born of first hand experience, you may do well to find some one else PRACTICING.


----------



## Snipes (Apr 3, 2012)

Judging by your picture you look fine, get back in the shop.. What you need to do is build up your immunity, put some walnut dust between your toes when you sleep at night!


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

> Judging by your picture you look fine, get back in the shop.. What you need to do is build up your immunity, put some walnut dust between your toes when you sleep at night!
> 
> - Snipes


LOL, so funny.

Yeah, you have more hair than me, and you are smiling for gods sake. You can't be in that bad a shape. Get back to the shop and make some sawdust!


----------



## CueballRosendaul (Jul 16, 2012)

Seems to have cleared up now. Pretty sure it was bronchitis brought on by the sawdust. Lots of sleep and drinking water. Also treated the symptoms as best I could with cough syrup, ibuprofen, and cough drops. Luckily no trip to the Dr was required but I'll certainly be more careful next time.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Good to hear!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I've had reactions to various woods. Pine, bloodwood and mahogany seem to be the worst for me. Differing personal biology, it seems. Some people can die from eating peanut butter. I get heartburn, so I don't eat it. Big difference. I'm damn sure going to upgrade the dust collection in my "shop", in any event, so that I don't find out what else will give me trouble.


----------



## CueballRosendaul (Jul 16, 2012)

UPDATE: It didn't clear up after all as I posted on 2-21. Was just a little easy day with no coughing. It flared right back up for no particular reason (haven't been in the shop either).

I ended up going to the doctor after coughing for 5 weeks with no other symptoms. No runny nose, fever, or other things associated with an infection. Chest x-ray showed no fluid or pneumonia symptoms so the doctor is acting on the assumption that it was indeed the BW sawdust. Prescribed a cortico steroid inhaler (symicort) for a month or more to help my body clear it up. The inhaler has something to ease the irritation and a steroid to help heal.

I think I'll be selling off most of my black walnut stock and getting more serious about dust collection!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm glad to hear you may be on the road to recovery, and there wasn't anything apparent in the tests. As for the DC, I'm pretty well set up so you may as well unload it on me!


----------

